# The Quotation Dictionaries



## Úlairi (Dec 29, 2003)

I propose (and this is certainly not just for my own benefit), that there should be a stickied thread in each of the book-fora, in which people should be able to post in and ask for specific quotes that they cannot find, which others know. Especially for HoME. Also, perhaps everyone could take a look at a lot of the arguments in all fora and discover the most 'used' quotes in arguments, and add them to 'The Quotation Dictionary' in its rightful place (the fora matching the book in which the quote came from). And to get even a more difficult, arrange them alphabetically under the theme in which they describe. Acknowledged, it will be extremely hard to do so, but imagine the rewards from such a notion. There would be many more arguments, as people would be able to find quotes easier. Of course, people don't actually have to post the quote themselves, just give references to the chapter and page number of the book. Also, as there are different additions, perhaps we could compile our resources and discover conflicting page references in different copies. That way, it would extremely easy for all involved to find. And, if that person (who is looking for a quote), cannot find it, then perhaps someone (out of their good graces) would post the quote that they are looking for in its entirety.

Just an idea. 

Cheers,

Úlairi.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 31, 2003)

I imagine something like that would be more trouble and work that in it would be worth and that the best thing to come from it would be the enjoyment in compiling quotes. Of course if people start posting here saying they would like it, then it'd probably be good to try it.

But I do like the idea of having a thread where people just request page numbers to quotes that can not find or ask "Where can I find more information about...".. actually I suggested this for the Guild of Outcasts and it was only used twice... so I'm not sure how much use it would serve in another forum.

I'm just doubt there would be much demand for this kind of thing.

I think most people probably just ask one of their buddies when they can't remember where to find the information they remember reading, or just start a thread if they want more information on something.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 31, 2003)

That would be a lot of work.. Not just compiling the notes, but organizing them properly. I agree with Nóm that it might not be worth all the toil.

And finding quotes is a part of the learning of Tolkien's works; as you become more familiar with them you will get better and better, more and more precise notions of where to find quotes or mentions of a name, a person, an item or anything. Also (although this does not always work in many situations) all the books have an index, which does help in many cases.

Not a bad idea, but it leans toward the same kind of dilemma that the 'Links'-threads, and simply providing links to previous discussions of a subject, posed: turning TTF slowly into a data-bank. (A bit dramatic maybe, but essentially that would be the case)


----------



## Úlairi (Dec 31, 2003)

Perhaps, of course, I like to find my own quotes also, as much as any other person here. I just thought it may be beneficial to some members, who want to make an interesting thread, but can't remember the references they need. By the time they have found those references, the idea has already been discussed, or you've simply forgotten the argument!  Ah well, I don't mind, and of course, I acknowledge the workload involved. Just a suggestion.


----------

